#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-26
 * cristianvirtual is away: Away
 * cristianvirtual is back (gone 00:22:59)
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-27
 * cristianvirtual is away: Away
 * cristianvirtual is back (gone 01:12:16)
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-28
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
 * cristianvirtual is away: Away
 * cristianvirtual is back (gone 00:48:03)
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> hermanos a quien alguna vez le ha botado un server este error ->
<SergioMeneses> ERROR: No configuration file found
<SergioMeneses> No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<SergioMeneses> boot>
<SergioMeneses> ...y hay queda
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx, leogg ↑↑↑
<m4v> SergioMeneses: parece un problema con el grub, reinstalar desde un livecd?
<m4v> kubot tiene un link con el procedimiento en !grub2
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si pero es un server de 64 bits, andaba pensando lo mismo pero con un live de 32 se puede?
<m4v> "reinstalar el grub" claro
<m4v> mmh
<m4v> no, tiene que ser de la misma arquitectura
<m4v> sino no vas a poder hacer el chroot
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> en la tarde pruebo, ya ando en mi casa :D
<SergioMeneses> ese problema se salio cuanod se estaba acabando la jornada laboral xD
<m4v> SergioMeneses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<SergioMeneses> m4v, muchisimas gracias en la tarde cuando este de nuevo enm la oficna le comento como me fue :D
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-29
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-04-30
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx: leogg m4v PabloRubianes saludos -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES todos invitados
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses,
<virusuy> buenas :-D
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, es de Uruguay y quiere dar una charla SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: \o
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: eso!!!!
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: 0/
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: me gustaria dar la charla sobre canales de IRC y listas de correos
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: super!
<SergioMeneses> y q horario quieres virusuy ?
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<virusuy> ya te digo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: eso!
<virusuy> el lunes a 01:00 UTC , te parece bien ?
<SergioMeneses> un horario con el q estes comodo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: para ti esta bien?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: para mi esta perfecto
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: entonces para mi tambien :D ...pasame tu wiki personal
<SergioMeneses> y el tema de tu charla
<virusuy> wiki.ubuntu.com/virusuy
<virusuy> El nombre de la charla será
<PabloRubianes> bien no voy a ser el unico uruguayo...!!!
<virusuy> claro que no PabloRubianes  !!!
<virusuy> El nombre no es definitivo pero por ahora coloca "Uso de listas de correo y canales IRC" tal cual esta en las propuestas de sesiones en dicha wiki SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: perfecto!
<virusuy> :-D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: PabloRubianes  -> me.(editmode)
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes: virusuy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/Timetable
<SergioMeneses> listo
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: super bueno q te vincules y ayudes a pablo a no estar solo xD
<virusuy> claro que si :-D
<virusuy> cuanto es el tiempo de la charla?
<virusuy> hay algun standard ?
<PabloRubianes> si una hora
<PabloRubianes> usa el libreoffice para hacerla antes
<PabloRubianes> con 4 hojas te da bien
<PabloRubianes> la vas copiando y pegando
<PabloRubianes> es el mejor sistema
<virusuy> oka
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: una hora
<virusuy> Perfecto!
<SergioMeneses> hay esta en el timetable
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: PabloRubianes http://twitter.com/#!/sergiomeneses/status/64462161694560256
<virusuy> ya retwitee el twit de PabloRubianes :-D
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos
<PabloRubianes> me voy un rato
<PabloRubianes> y vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<virusuy> saludos
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-01
<SergioMeneses> effie_jayx: leogg ping
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: que otra cosa debo saber sobre la UOW-es ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: arma una presentacion de tu charla
<SergioMeneses> es decir unas diapositivas
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: te recomiendo q mires los logs de la version anterior https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/openweekMaverickLog
<SergioMeneses> y te guies de mas o menos como son las chrlas
<SergioMeneses> charlas
<virusuy> perfecto!
<SergioMeneses> y sigue el consejo de pablo de hacer una archivo de texto con tu charla... lo q dices :D
<SergioMeneses> asi no improvisas tanto y das lugar a las preguntas :D
<virusuy> ok. -D
<virusuy> :-D
<SergioMeneses> virusuy: cualquier cosa te contacto al correo o te aviso con palo
<virusuy> perfecto
<SergioMeneses> o puedes entrar a este canal q aqui estamos :D
<SergioMeneses> arescorpio: estas invitado https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<arescorpio>  SergioMeneses: ok , gracias
<SergioMeneses> arescorpio: ayudanos a difundir el evento :D
<SergioMeneses> m4v: ping
<SergioMeneses> m4v: estas?
<SergioMeneses> no encuentro el log de hoy del canal #ubuntu-co-meeting me puedes dar una mano con eso?¿
<SergioMeneses> m4v: supuestamente deben quedar aqui no? http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/05/01/
<SergioMeneses> m4v: muchisimas gracias hermano!
<effie_jayx> SergioMeneses: ya coloque mis charlas para UOW
<PabloRubianes> llegaste virusuy
<PabloRubianes> leogg, como andas?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: vi luz y entre :)
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, leogg tambien es uruguayo pero vive en nicaragua
<virusuy> leogg: compatriota !!!
<leogg> PabloRubianes, virusuy, hola! :D
<virusuy> :-D
<PabloRubianes> leogg, virusuy es un miembro del LoCo
<leogg> que bueno! va creciendo la comunidad!!
<PabloRubianes> leogg, mas gente que quiere ser ubuntu member :P
<leogg> PabloRubianes, eso es bueno! :D
<PabloRubianes> si muy bueno
<SergioMeneses> leogg, effie_jayx arescorpio PabloRubianes virusuy \o
<PabloRubianes> buenas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dandole a unos casos de uso xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, vamos bien https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> que bonito... si hay algo que me molesta es UML
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajaja xD
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ando peleando con unos extends q definitivamente no les veo razon de ser xD
<PabloRubianes> mmm que precioso
